# Efu v1



## AWDb5Dub (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone know of this EFU still being sold?

Its a mod for your cluster that will provide readouts on ur LED screen for boost, oil temps, etc. Also an adaptor for the valentine radar detector. 

I have been trying to find one but cant seem to.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

You don't get too many chances to purchase this device as it is no longer sold


----------



## AWDb5Dub (Oct 22, 2009)

That sucks, I heard there is another version in the works from a different company, someone on Audizine with almost the same setup that im doing had it. Does anyone know of anyway to do the mod to read up to 35PSI? I just dont want the clutter and I have an A6 so a steering column gauge has been hard to find. 

If anyone can point me in the direction of a mod for the comp to readout boost on the LED screen or a steering column gauge for an A6 i would greatly appreciate that! im going Stage 3ish lookin at around 500awhp and 27+lbs of boost.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Mike has a few for sale.


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

PSU said:


> Mike has a few for sale.


Yeah he does :beer:


----------



## AWDb5Dub (Oct 22, 2009)

Who is mike?


----------

